# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 20)



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. 


*What is the most extreme place you have gone to get wood? And why? *








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.
And have a great Mother's Day!


----------



## SENC (May 10, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2015)

Come on.....say it....say it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2015)

Oh...oh my... 

(Think it, Brink, but DO NOT post it!)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Schroedc (May 10, 2015)

We really don't have anything around here I'd consider extreme. The one place that did require some sweating and planning was a butternut tree growing between two houses. I had less than 5 feet on either side of the tree to the houses. back then I was just starting to cut trees for turning stock and whatnot and looking back I see how easily it could have gone very wrong if that tree had not dropped straight between the houses and these days I wouldn't have touched it without ropes and/or a boom truck but maybe I'm just getting chicken in my older age....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 10, 2015)

eBay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2015)

I've gone into dumpsters (walnut), down into the basement of an office building (cherry), WAY into the backwoods (mesquite), and other stranger places that have mercifully slipped my mind. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> *What is the most extreme place you have gone to get wood? And why? *



Allow me to translate this for the rest of you:

*Tell us where you buried the bodies. *

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2015)

DKMD said:


>



Doc, I'm Greek, but even I've never gone there for wood! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2015)

11 hour roundtrip to buy some once and maybe again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 10, 2015)

Mars

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 10, 2015)

Brought back a short board from Costa Rica earlier this year. Not sure yet what to make with it. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (May 10, 2015)

Someone's backyard in local downtown... My son's friend's mom invited me to stop by and pick up some spalted maple and black walnut from trees that had been cut down the day before. When I arrived, her boyfriend "greeted" me with "Who the F#@* are you?" Shortly after that wonderful greeting, we got along much better especially after I made a pen for them from the wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 10, 2015)

I knew a tree cutter that cut 2 large cherry's down on someones property. Problem was they where at the bottom of a ravine. too far to winch and to big to move. I slabbed em up with my granberg chainsaw mill and we carried them out a board at a time up the hill. Was nice stuff, I still have my share as we split it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 10, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> 11 hour roundtrip to buy some once and maybe again



My record roundtrip is 1060 miles. Would not of been so bad but 600 of it was 2 lane with lots of slow downs. We decided that was the edge of our 1 day range with a trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 11, 2015)

DKMD said:


>


I'm glad someone else has my sense of humor, as off color as it may be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 11, 2015)

A 2 mile hike (1 in 1 out, roughly 5 hours) in knee deep muck into a west nile known mosquito swamp for poison sumac after a 6 hour drive (3 there and 3 back). Ended up getting prednisone shots and itched for a month. I have a return trip scheduled for June if my body holds up...anybody want me to pack out a piece for them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2015)

I have sumac in my yard. Come on up here. The skeeters are nicer....


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 12, 2015)

Hey Rip sounds like an invite, now I was talking "poison sumac", not "Staghorn", "Smooth", "Winged" or "Aromatic" sumac, but poison sumac, the one with oval leaflets, like black locust but bigger.....

Are we still on the same page? Reason being, a drive to CT would be easier on my physical condition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (May 12, 2015)

Nothing all that extreme for me. Locally I've hit up a few places when tree services have posted that there's wood down for free. Maybe about 30, 40 miles at the most. 

Oh, well there was that one time we were back in Ohio on vacation and I brought some of my Mom and Dad's apple tree back to Colorado, but the trip wasn't for the purpose of gathering wood - just a pleasant add on to a nice trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2015)

Hmm...I have a bunch of staghorn here. Lemme see if I can find some poison fer ya.
How big around are the ones you usually get?


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 12, 2015)

I planned on bagging a few 4"-6" diameter pieces of "poison sumac". The species often bushes out so a trunk of 3' feet in length is a find. I have a friend in Lakeland FL that wants some. I plan on doing some other site seeing on the trip to justify the time.

Like, the post above yours. We, 6 of us, crammed into a minivan and spent 11 hours driving south to attend a wedding. We spent the first night at my niece's place. Good 4 hour visit. Next day stopped in VA for "pop" to visit with a Navy buddy from the 60's. He asked if I could cut a tree. A 2 hour visit where I landed at chunk of "Craped myrtle" and filled the back hatch of the vehicle. We made it to the hotel, checked in, changed, drove 5 miles to the wedding to watch a 22 minute ceremony. Afterward there were 3 songs for just the bride, groom and parents. We were then thanked for coming and asked to drive safely. So 22 hours of driving for a 45 minute wedding. The "crape myrtle" is one of the only ways I can still justify the experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 15, 2015)

I went to an old school building being torn down near me, they had tons of great woods, wasn't gonna let it go to waste...grab some sweet cedar and cypress and walnut, made this box call out of some of it with the school building etched on it....http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/school_zpsbwxxyf2b.jpg
http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/Project767_zps3479180e.png

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

